# BC bud depot



## kasgrow (May 9, 2007)

I finally got my bog sour bubble seeds from www.bcbuddepot. It took 8 weeks. They sent me 16 free seeds a couple of weeks ago since there was a delay. They had a bad batch of seeds and had to get a new batch. I use www.drchronic.com because of their speed, dependability and stealth but I had to give bc bud depot credit for getting the job done.
I put three seeds to soak last night so I will see how well they germinate, they all looked good so far.


----------



## kasgrow (May 9, 2007)

Update on those seeds all three seeds cracked with a fresh white root and I planted them just now.


----------



## Va Young bob Marley (May 11, 2007)

wen you ordered your beans was tha price in Euros? if so how do ya convert it too u.s dollars. An how much did tha ones u got cost, an how many did ya pay 4. Cause I'm thinkin bout ordering me some cause all I got is stuff from Smoke sacks an etc.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 11, 2007)

Congrats on your newly hatched babies!


----------



## Brouli (May 11, 2007)

congratulations man i hope all 3 are females  



PS
   Hi SmokinMom


----------



## SmokinMom (May 11, 2007)

Hi brouli.  How goes it?


----------



## Brouli (May 11, 2007)

its all good                   the best wishesh for mothers day


----------



## kasgrow (May 12, 2007)

Thank you everybody. I am happy to finally get them going. They should be just about ready to flower when my room is done with what I have going now.


----------

